# celeste green to RAL color



## caleman

Hey everyone,

My friend is going to powdercoat my Bianchi frame for me, and I would like to have it powdercoated in the RAL color most similar to the real celeste green. Has anyone ever tried to do this?

I'm thinking over a few different RAL colors that are similar to celeste green. 

I can't decide between RAL 5018, RAL 5024, RAL 6033, and RAL 6034. Which is the closest? What do you guys think? I just need a few more opinions before I decide on it. Can you guys help me out? Thanks!


http://www.ralcolor.com/


----------



## AnkleChop

caleman said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My friend is going to powdercoat my Bianchi frame for me, and I would like to have it powdercoated in the RAL color most similar to the real celeste green. Has anyone ever tried to do this?
> 
> I'm thinking over a few different RAL colors that are similar to celeste green.
> 
> I can't decide between RAL 5018, RAL 5024, RAL 6033, and RAL 6034. Which is the closest? What do you guys think? I just need a few more opinions before I decide on it. Can you guys help me out? Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ralcolor.com/


Getting it powdercoated is a great idea! But I'd contact RALColor and ask them - I'm sure they've been asked this question a few times before. 

And I wouldn't choose a color off of a RGB computer monitor. Do they have swatches of paint samples that they can send you?

6019 looks different on the page than it does on the downloaded pdf. but looks closest to me:

http://www.ralcolor.com/ral.html

Good Luck!


----------



## SilverStar

^^^ good advice above. I learned the hard way that choosing an RAL color via an online "chip" was bad news. See it in person if you must.

Wasn't the RAL code in that other thread about celeste touchup paint?


----------

